# Suche Festo / Omron Antiquitäten



## SPS-Manager (20 November 2008)

Hallo an Euch alle,

hat jemand zufällig noch von den uralten Festo FPC 201 / Omron C20
Steuerungen einen INT 201 Adapter und / oder einen Hardlock für die Software rumliegen und würde dies verkaufen ?

Der Adapter ist der Programmierschnittstellenwandler und wird auf die
SPS vorne aufgesteckt zur Programmeinspielung usw.
Der Hardlock kommt auf die LPT1 damit die DOS Software läuft.

Soll nicht verschenkt werden, aber auch keine Unsummen kosten.

Angebote bitte an mich richten per PN

Danke an Alle und noch eine gute Zeit

Chris


----------



## bugatti66 (12 Dezember 2008)

Firma CTW in Moers


----------



## SPS-Manager (16 Dezember 2008)

*Danke !*

Hallo Bugatti -

genau bei dieser Firma bin ich fündig geworden.
Sehr freundlicher Mann dort.

Danke nochmals für die Info

Schöhne Weihnachten 

Chris


----------

